# Loft floors???



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Have a question................what kind of loft floors are everyone in here using Grates? Or Solid? Scraping or loose litter??? I have solid 3/4 Floor & I scrape. If you have Grated/Wire Floors how do you like them? Do the birds still get into condition with these floors? Curious, because I live in Wisconsin & wondering how grated floors would work out, in Winter.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Mader631 said:


> Have a question................what kind of loft floors are everyone in here using Grates? Or Solid? Scraping or loose litter??? I have solid 3/4 Floor & I scrape. If you have Grated/Wire Floors how do you like them? Do the birds still get into condition with these floors? Curious, because I live in Wisconsin & wondering how grated floors would work out, in Winter.


I think the pole will read 60 & solid floors and well the other grates. Really I think that it would depend as were you are living also..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Try this 5" above your floor, works great.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/t...oden-slate-floor-by-shadybug-lofts-45695.html

Installed

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/shadybug-lofts-add-ons-43707.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where you are it would be cold to have grate floor, unless it was above a first floor that was closed in so drafts and moisture and of course mice/snakes would not come into the loft.. you would have to have doors to open from the outside to get the poop out though.. which may be worth it to you if you only have to clean it out once a week or something..


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have wood and scrape. In my young bird loft I have 2x4 perches that the birds do not poop on. This loft take all of about 3 minuted to clean. Only have one perch to scrape. My other lofts take a bit more time.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I use wood chips.


----------

